# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Помогите, пожалуйста, начинающему обрести ответы на некоторые вопросы

## Александр Мохонько

Здравствуйте! 
  Спасибо Вам за вашу просветительскую Деятельность! Благодаря вашим аудио и видео лекциям, я, как и многие другие, нашел путь к духовному знанию, на мой взгляд, дающему наиболее полную картину мироздания, роли человека в нем и пути каким он должен идти. Я только начинаю движение в этом направлении и заранее прошу прощения за возможные неточности и ошибки в формулировке вопросов. Начал изучение литературы Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, как первоисточника, человека пользующегося огромным авторитетом в духовном мире, и проделавшего огромный труд по распространению этого знания. 
  При чтении духовных книг, читающий как бы устанавливает тонкую связь с автором, и если читающий открывает свое сознание для идей автора, вся информация ложится легко и глубоко откладывается. В связи с этим хотел бы прояснить для себя некоторые противоречия, которые мешают мне в изучении трудов Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.

  В книге Наука Самоосознания, отвечая на вопрос журналиста по поводу дорогих подарков от учеников и встречи его из аэропорта на роскошной машине, Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада отвечает:
" Это учит учеников относиться к духовному учителю как к Богу. Если вы почитаете представителя правительства так же, как само правительство, то должны устроить в его честь роскошный прием. Если вы почитаете духовного учителя наравне с Богом, то должны создавать ему все те удобства, какие предложили бы Богу. Бог ездит в золотом экипаже. Если ученик предложит духовному учителю обыкновенный автомобиль, этого будет недостаточно, потому что к духовному учителю нужно относиться как к Богу. Если к вам в дом придет Бог, вы предложите Ему обыкновенный автомобиль или найдете золотой?"

В связи с этим вопросы:
1. Даже если ученик в благоговении и благодарности перед Учителем относится к нему как к Богу, то как может позволить Учитель, знающий истинное положение вещей, позволить такое отношение? Не является ли это проявлением гордыни?
2. Господь являлся в материальный мир в различных воплощениях, почему акцент делается на золотом экипаже?
3. В Ваших лекциях говорится о бренности материального мира, и о ценности духовного, о важности любовного служения, неужели оно измеряется дороговизной атрибутики, в данном случае автомобиля?
4. Почему акцент делается на золоте, ведь царь Парикшит заключил в него Кали?
5. В Шримад Бхагаватам , к сожалению не могу найти этот стих, говорится что то наподобие "Зачем роскошные одежды, пока старые еще не износились, зачем изысканные лакомства если все что нужно есть у природы и т.д.". Так зачем духовному Учителю , из брахманического сословия излишне дорогая атрибутика? 

Для просветленного человека естественно это все не не имеет значения, он знает истину, но для начинающих вроде меня, эти противоречия сбивают с толку.

Заранее благодарен за помощь в пояснении этих вопросов.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Шрила Прабхупада был очень отреченным человеком до поездки в Америку и остался таковым даже в Америке, несмотря на появление больших возможностей. Просто его отречение во Вриндаване было внешне заметно, а в Америке другие гуны и другие возможности. Но внутреннее отречение осталось, несмотря на внешний шик, и его можно понять по тому, как Шрила Прабхупада использовал все в служении Кришне. Пока у него не было учеников, не было и внешнего комфорта. Все было очень просто и аскетично. С появлением учеников появились и новые внешние возможности. Сам Шрила Прабхупада ничуть не изменился, но обязанность учеников - относиться к своему учителю, как к представителю Бога. При этом Шрила Прабхупада всегда считал себя смиренным слугой Кришны и не был привязан к внешним удобствам. Ученики должны устроить своему учителю наилучшие возможности, как представителю Бога, и через это проявляется их жертвенность и служение. Если учитель откажется принимать их служение, то как ученики будут прогрессировать? Но при этом сам учтель не должен быть привязан к этим удобствам. Это требует большой внутренней чистоты и преданности Кришне. И Шрила Прабхупада прекрасно справился с этим. Хотя также очевидно, что создание внешнего комфорта для учителя - не единственная форма служения учеников. Поэтому поездки на шикарных автомобилях (взятых, кстати, на прокат, а не купленных), это лишь редкие эпизоды, которые завистоивые материалисты пытаются представить как неизменную часть повседневной жизни Шрилы Прабхупады. Это совсем не так.

----------


## Александр Мохонько

Я Вам очень благодарен, что не смотря на свою занятость Вы нашли время для ответа на мои вопросы. Мне очень нравится точность и однозначность Ваших формулировок на лекциях, поэтому, возможно, я слишком буквально понял слова из интервью. Возможно эти слова следовало понять как то, что ученик, повинуясь внутреннему благоговению и безграничному уважению перед учителем, должен оказать настолько радушный и теплый прием, насколько позволяет его материальное положение.

----------

